# We've gone and done it



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That's right we have just ordered a Dacia Duster. :thumb:

After debating the possibility of a Megane R26/250 or Clio 200 both me and my partner fell for the very no frills Duster. It's a complete contrast from anything we'd considered but it's practicality, comfort, space and back to basics approach won us over.

So we chose the Laureate model which basically comes with the features that I deem pretty much standard on a modern car. Aircon, electric mirrors, electric front and rear windows and MP3/Bluetooth stereo and that's pretty much it. Oh and that's the top spec model they do! :lol:

We've opted for white as not only is it a no cost option the metallic colours were all a bit dull. It should look something like this when it arrives in 8-10 weeks time.










We've actually added the 'Adventurer' pack which adds the black protective trim to the arches and doors as shown here.










http://atthelights.com/store/uploads/2013/01/2012-dacia-duster-interior-****pit.jpg

The only thing we did both agree on was having the 4x4 1.5dci option rather than 4x2. Lets face it cars of this type aren't great handling, so they should at least have some advantage over your average hatch back.

Sorry for the long post, I'm rather excited at getting a new car that's not got a Renault badge on it, which is strange for me! :lol::lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice one, I look forward to your findings over time.

Don't forget what I said about that protective trim, go round the car and check its well glued on.

Enjoy.:thumb:


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

Had one of these in at work a few
Months back for dealer training. 

They do look like a very good purchase on that face of it. 

If the residuals are as good as Renault predict then it should be very cheap motoring.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

:thumb: James May will be your friend for life now!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

They do look rather good but the test will be if anything falls off or if rust kicks in quick.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Good luck mate, they look very good value and its hard to ignore what you get for your money !


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks guys and S63, I will definitely be checking the additional trim mate. 

Time will certainly tell how well the car lives up to day to day use. Personally I can't think Renault would be prepared to put their dealerships names against a product that is not fit to last up to at least the 7 years warranty they offer, especially in terms of rust. Can't think anything will fall off as there's nothing on it to fall off haha.

Thing is all the parts within the car are from the previous Renault range so should hold up as well as any other models.

Other thing in it's favour is that this model has been available in Europe for a year or so now. This means there's lots of aftermarket parts too!

Plus it looks pretty tough -






Just need these Renault grilles!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice one. Get the pics up ASAP when you get it...


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Looks a nice car but its NCAP result would worry me however it did well on protection of adult occupants.


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

3* NCAP not bad considering its built out of old Renault parts. 

I do puzzle why people get so hung up on NCAP results, a few years back NCAP ratings weren't even on most people's radars let along a concern over which car to buy. 

Out of all the cars I have owned I think only 2 had even been tested and not once did it even cross my mind what would happen in the event of a serious accident, that said my current cars got a
Cage, no airbags and harnesses.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well we did our homework on the Ncap ratings. With the current Ncap ratings they do a rating for various safety aspects, then the overall rating is given according to the lowest rating.

The Duster actually received a 4 star rating for adult safety and 5 stars for child safety. It received 3 stars for pedestrian safety so it gets an overall rating of 3 stars. 

Personally my concerns when buying a car are more for mine and my passengers safety so I made sure it had adequate safety.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

It lost a star for no seatbelt reminder and a second star because the lower models don't have ESP.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah that was what I saw on a video on Youtube yesterday. The other info I got from the Dacia website. 

Although oddly there is a seatbelt reminder for driver and passenger in the model that I test drove so I guess it's all based on the basic £8,995 Access model, which has pretty much f*ck all in it haha.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

good news , glad you got one in the end :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Well done, look forward to a full report in due course.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice one, fancied one of these myself after seeing in the local dealers.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Saw a couple this morning on the back of a transporter, one metallic blue the other white. The blue one looked quite nice


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

This should be fun  Probably will be the first detailed Duster.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah they are slowly trickling into the country as some orders were taken last year and are only just being delivered. 

I think the popularity of these cars has taken them by surprise a little bit. Our waiting time has been estimated at 8-10 weeks so fingers crossed. 

Just gotta sell the Mrs Twingo in the mean time.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Do you get _Isofix_ sprog-seat fittings in the Duster, they make life with a kiddie-seat so much easier than having to strap them in each time.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

nice buddy


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah has two Isofix points in the back seats. I just assumed all cars did but the Mrs confirmed that one with the sales chap.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

You'll certainly find it so much easier to just click the seat into the car and press two buttons to release it - back when our 19yo lump was in a car seat, it was a pain in the backside having to rig it with the seatbelt every time. _Isofix_ saves so much hassle.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

-J- said:


> 3* NCAP not bad considering its built out of old Renault parts. .


3 star is not good. I wouldn't buy a 3 star NCAP rated car, put it that way.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> 3 star is not good. I wouldn't buy a 3 star NCAP rated car, put it that way.


Did you read why it was rated 3 star?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I did.
I just don't understand why it can't be a 5 star car, that's all.


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

xJay1337 said:


> I did.
> I just don't understand why it can't be a 5 star car, that's all.


Going round in a loop, its because they don't have those features!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

The safety for the occupants is actually quite high.

It lost out pedestrian safety which if i'm honest I'm not personally fussed about.

It also lost out because the base model, the Access, has less safety assist features. The higher spec models should in theory get a higher rating.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The NCAP ratings need some serious analysis and dissecting to understand fully. As Alex points out all is not always as it seems


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

How long until this arrives?

Looked and sat in one at Ardingly, top spec one and it felt great !


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Well wear OP!:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well we're still waiting although I'm not entirely surprised by the wait as I've been keeping an eye on things and there are delays. 

Dacia have a funny (but I guess logical) way of producing cars. 

They build them in batches of a certain spec, for example they build the Duster Access in various colours in a batch of 200 and ship them off to the UK, next they build say 200 Duster Laureate models in various colours and ship them over. 

Once the ship arrives they then match each one with an order placed with a dealer and get it dropped off to them. 

It's logical because after a year of production and stock piling, anyone who places an order is likely to be matched up with one already built. It just means that us lot whom have ordered early will have to wait until a batch of our preferred spec is built and shipped.

Looking on their website it looks like the Leareate, dci, 4x4 with ESC is due to be over here by July but of course the model we've ordered is white and that specific colour isn't here until August! 

Either way, we're both really looking forward too especially as now the other half's Twingo has gone and she's using my Clio!!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

A chap i know has just bought one. In white. And I have to say it looks like a cracking car. He has the 4x4 one. And it looks like a no frills motor which is to me very appealing. All the panel gaps look ok and it does look like a smart motor.

Id have one


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

What's it based on and what will parts availability and backup be like ?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

It's pretty much based on cars Renault have built in the past/present.

Engine is the 1.5dci lump they fit in the Clio/Megane and also the Nissan range as well, they don't even disguise the engine as it's still got Renault printed on it. 

Interior wise certain bits are specific to Dacia although I'm sure have Renault parts attached, certainly the trim such as the switches, gear knob, interior door handles are all Renault.

I don't think parts will be a problem at all, you drive into your nearest Renault dealers for servicing etc. 

I have to say when I sat in the £12k Ambiance model they had in the showroom and it did not feel like a car that size should of been that price. When I drove the 4x2 Laureate model which is about £13k it felt even more impressive. They only do three specs but we've gone for the Laureate but opted for 4x4 and diesel for £15k, still a bargain.


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

If you get any stick you could always mention the fact that it uses the same engine as the New Mercedes A180 CDI


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Haha I've loved Renaults from the age of 17 I've had a lot of stick in the past.

Nice thing with the Duster is, it's more than the sum of it's parts. You think of it being a cheap, tinny, characterless car from some unknown brand. Well that's what I thought initially, then I sat in one, gave it a good look round and finally drove one and it won me over.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well had a all on the 1st of this month (didn't listen to the message until the 10th, loops) telling us that our Duster is in the country. 

Which means it should be with us any day depending on how long it takes to add the protection pack we opted for as those are fitted once they arrive in the UK. 

Either way, both itching to get in it and enjoy some comfort. The Clio isn't an uncomfortable car, especially having the air con re-gassed at the weekend but it is noisy and fairly harsh. 

Although the Duster is functional and simple, it'll be like getting into a Rolls Royce by comparison lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Still fancy one as a future taxi, lol


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd imagine the Dacia Logun MCV (maximum capacity vehicle) would make an even better taxi with the 1.5dci. Even by Dacia standards it's a bit fugly! lol

On the other hand, I obviously rather like the looks of the Duster but even the Sandero Stepway is quite smart....


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i like the Logan as it happens


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> 3 star is not good. I wouldn't buy a 3 star NCAP rated car, put it that way.


they have radically moved the goal posts over the years...

at one point it was a basic 1 to 5 stars based on how well the passenger/ driver / kids in the back did / didnt get mangled........

then they added on negative marking system

taking into account

pedestrian safety
if it has a seatbelt reminder,
If the car has esp,

Take the old ford Ka 3* rating

driver:










and the duster with the latest scoring system also with 3*:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah we did our homework on the whole Ncap testing and also the salesman was very knowledgeable and explained the same thing to us.

Was saying how some cars that got a 5 star rating now dropped to 3 due to the way they've changed it. 

The Duster actually gets good passenger/child safety ratings but because the base model (Access) doesn't come with stability control, it caused the entire range to drop. The model we've gone for has ESC which we opted for. 

Meant to be arriving at the dealers early this week.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Let us know your thoughts with pictures.

I do really like the look of the duster. A lot of car for the money and from what it's built from, it *should* be durable.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I certainly will do mate, it's meant to be arriving at the dealers today or tomorrow as we're hoping to pick it up on Wednesday evening or on Thursday! 

Will have to wait and see but really looking forward to it. Will be such a contrast from the cars we're used too and although not exactly Audi/BMW/Merc levels of refinement, compared to anything in the RenaultSport range, it'll be like a limo! haha


----------

